# Update: Gracie



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Aww, what a cutie in her cone. Zooey can relate with all of her opthalmology appts. so she sends lots of kisses to Gracie.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks much better!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my, the look on her face wearing the cone is priceless.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Good to hear! That is a stink eye she’s giving you!


----------

